# Anyone in grad school?



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm gonna be there in a few months. Hard to make friends? Meet people? I'll be late 20s so I think I'm gonna feel old, but I still hope to hang out with some undergrads.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm in grad school. I guess it really depends on the program and school, but I've had lots of trouble making friends. Also, there are people of all ages in my classes at least, so you probably won't feel old.


----------



## Miss T (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm starting grad school soon as well. I found it difficult making friends in undergrad even though I lived on campus. I'm determined to make at least 1 friend during grad school.


----------



## Justonekitty (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm in grad school again. I already have a degreebut Im taking classes for licensure. Everyone pretty much knows ea other. If u had undergrad with them it will be the same. The ppl in my class are older. My class is at night. They are nice ppl but I don't think Im making friends. Once they go home they go home.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

When I was in grad school, there were a lot of students in their late 20s, 30s, and older. I guess it depends on your particular program, but you won't necessarily be one of the older people there.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

The first time involved a lot of mature (literally) students. I felt childish beside them. I was one of the youngest. They would socialise during coffee breaks and discuss lectures (many of which were at night). I couldn't interact with them and was isolated. A French woman asked me out for a drink and talked about raising her son as a single parent. I don't think she was impressed with my social skills because she never asked again. I hung around undergraduates (friends of my ex) who were 3-4 years younger than me instead, but on the other end of the maturity scale, which was preferable at that time.

The second time involved a small, quiet research group where it was much easier to interact. They invite you to join them when popping out to the shops or going to lunch. My social skills are poor due to AS in addition to anxiety, so I could barely interact even in that context. 

Grad school is likely to provide opportunities to make acquaintances, but at the same time many find there is not enough daily interaction to fulfill their needs, so it might help to also join clubs and societies. If you take on a tutoring position, you can get to know people that way too.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

My mom forced me to consider grad school and I looked into it, and it turned out to involve things even worse than I imagined. Needless to say, I pitched a big enough fit about it that she's not going to push me to go. If I was outgoing/ambitious enough for grad school, I would be in an entirely different major and have a much better life.

Anyone with SA who goes to grad school, congratulations, you are very impressive.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Looks like I'll have to go partly due to family pressure. 

Whats the workload like? I've heard scary things.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

SilentLoner said:


> Looks like I'll have to go partly due to family pressure.
> 
> Whats the workload like? I've heard scary things.


I'm sure it depends a lot on the program. I am optimistic that my program won't be that hard and I'm actually looking forward to being a TA.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Most of the people in my program work full time and are part time students, I am a full time student and I don't work, so the work load really isn't bad at all.


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

is anyone in a MBA program? how is that like? I'm assuming lots of project work and presentations:afr,but I would think it would compliment my bachelors more than a masters in my field would.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I've made some good friends in grad school, of course my program was small. But, even though girls outnumber guys almost 3 to 1 in my program, most of them came in with serious relationships, so, as far are romance goes, the pickings are slim.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

If I ever figure out my calling, I'll consider grad school. I already made a mistake in my undergraduate degree choice. I don't want to make another one...

Don't get a degree because your family wants you to. Thats just stupid...


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

SeekingHappiness said:


> is anyone in a MBA program? how is that like? I'm assuming lots of project work and presentations:afr,but I would think it would compliment my bachelors more than a masters in my field would.


I just finished in August, and, yes, there are a lot of group projects and presentations. More group projects than presentations, though. My undergrad was more difficult, but I think it was a harder school and I was younger and less disciplined. I worked full-time during grad school, and I felt overwhelmed 75% of the time. However, I managed to make good grades. Lots of curves in the graduate classes, thankfully . Also, I had an easier time making friends in grad school b/c most of us worked full time and needed each other's help. I found that I had the same people in all of my classes, too, which was nicer. Oh, and grad school classes are much smaller, but I went to a huge university for my undergrad. The smaller classes seem easier to me.

Anyway, I never felt old in my grad school classes. Maybe it's b/c I live in a big city where it's common for professionals to go back and get their MBA? Most of the people in my classes were married, too.


----------

